# Spring 2016 Box of Style Zoe Report: Spoilers!



## Geek2 (Dec 10, 2015)

I know we just received the Winter box of style boxes but here is the Spring thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Can't wait to see what the hero item is going to be for Spring.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Dec 11, 2015)

When does everyone think the spoiler will come out for the hero item?


----------



## Kris10 (Dec 22, 2015)

They posted the Winter spoiler on September 22nd, so I would think it should be any day now. Maybe after Christmas?


----------



## sakura33 (Jan 4, 2016)

Whennnnn are they going to announce the hero item? So anxious lol


----------



## GC1976 (Jan 5, 2016)

There's a spoiler on the Box of Style website: http://thezoereport.com/shop/


----------



## Kris10 (Jan 5, 2016)

Spring hero item up on the website!!


----------



## sakura33 (Jan 5, 2016)

This looks wonderful! I've been wanting a nice brown leather bag


----------



## DianeER (Jan 5, 2016)

At 8"x6"x3", it's smaller than I would hope. It's nice, though.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jan 6, 2016)

I've been wanting a leather bag too (I think I even suggested a large tote on their last survey) ... This one looks like great quality but I just don't use small bags. I have a lineup of them sitting unused since I had a baby three+ years ago. Oh well, maybe if I fall in love with it in person I can make time for an actual night out where I don't bring my usual armload of stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm worried I won't use this; it's definitely small for me.  I have actually only used the white one once.  I feel like these bags are beautiful for other people, but don't really fit with my working mom lifestyle.  Nice to have for a special occasion though.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for posting @@Kris10! I think the bag looks beautiful but it will be too small for me also. I carry a big one because of my kids and going to their various sporting events etc and someone is always hungry or thirsty or something. I'll gladly take it though because it looks nice. Maybe I can use it occasionally if I'm by myself going to a store or something (which is almost never unless the kids are at school).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jan 6, 2016)

The bag is cute but WAY too small for me to use for an everyday bag.  Fingers crossed the strap is long enough to wear cross body.  If so, I can see using this when I go to concerts or somewhere you don't want to schlep your entire purse.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 6, 2016)

Man what's with these tiny bags? I'll probably gift this to my daughter, not a fan of small bags nor brown. Oh well I'm sure the rest of he box will be awesome!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 6, 2016)

So if we have the yearly subscription, does it automatically renew or do we have to sign up again?  Anyone know?


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 6, 2016)

I agree, the bag is way too small for everyday use for me. But I think I'll like it better for casual outings with friends where I don't want to take a lot of items. The white bag is a little too dressy for that I thought. I really loved the winter box (I can't get enough of that ring and wear it all the time!). So I'm excited to see what else we're getting with the spring box. =) 

@@hitchcockblonde, it should be automatic I would think. I'm not an annual subscriber, but when I logged in it showed my next payment as Feb 15.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 6, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> So if we have the yearly subscription, does it automatically renew or do we have to sign up again?  Anyone know?


I was also wondering this; I want the discount for the annual sub rather than going quarter to quarter, but I assume that is what it defaults to so we will have to take some kind of action if we want the annual again.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jan 6, 2016)

I am thrilled with the bag! Of course, I would like if it was a bit bigger but I do own and use smaller bags. I wear them when I have to travel and on weekends or night's out when I just want a few essentials with me. I've also been wanting a bucket bag but just haven't pulled the trigger yet.

I wonder if all the bags being sent out will be the camel color that's pictured or if there will be variations? This bag comes in several colors on the website.

http://www.shafferla.com/shop-shaffer-la/the-greta

Also, I am really happy to see a purse, not a clutch or a tote bag but an actual purse in a subscription box! Bring on Spring!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jan 6, 2016)

jbird1175 said:


> I am thrilled with the bag! Of course, I would like if it was a bit bigger but I do own and use smaller bags. I wear them when I have to travel and on weekends or night's out when I just want a few essentials with me. I've also been wanting a bucket bag but just haven't pulled the trigger yet.
> 
> I wonder if all the bags being sent out will be the camel color that's pictured or if there will be variations? This bag comes in several colors on the website.
> 
> ...


OOOOH!  I love it in the colors, but I am pretty sure that since they showed the brown that's what we're getting.  I may be wrong, but I don't think she does variations.  It would be great if it was a gift card to pick our own.  Also, the photo in the link does show it being worn cross body so that is definitely good from my perpective.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi just wanted to chime in.... it says "exclusive" and it also states $150.  So it might be a little smaller than the $180 bag.  And possibly a special color.  Just level setting so we don't all run w/ an expectation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm personally thrilled.  But I have city living and can't haul a bunch of stuff around in a handbag (this will help)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Jan 6, 2016)

It's so teeny - cute but teeny.  This one will go to one of my many nieces for sure since I tend to carry totes filled to the brim.


----------



## Syndee Le (Jan 7, 2016)

if this bag _wasn't associated_ with the RZ brand or box of style..
 
I would have thought the bag was from H&amp;M or Forever 21, only because they have sold similar looking bags in this style in past seasons..  but that is my personal opinion. nothing wrong with H&amp;M or Forever 21, I shop there but this style isn't for me.  the quality does look amazing tho! But too small for me. I know "mini" bags are trendy now, so that might be why RZ picked this as the hero item 
 
Also, anyone notice there is no adjustable strap?      &lt;_&lt;  this might be something to consider if your short or too tall


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 7, 2016)

syndee said:


> if this bag _wasn't associated_ with the RZ brand or box of style..
> 
> I would have thought the bag was from H&amp;M or Forever 21, only because they have sold similar looking bags in this style in past seasons..  but that is my personal opinion. nothing wrong with H&amp;M or Forever 21, I shop there but this style isn't for me.  the quality does look amazing tho! But too small for me. I know "mini" bags are trendy now, so that might be why RZ picked this as the hero item
> 
> Also, anyone notice there is no adjustable strap?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  &lt;_&lt;  this might be something to consider if your short or too tall


oh is that a pic of the bag? good idea to search for a real example vs professional photo.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 7, 2016)

I think this mini bucket is sooooo cute - I love all the fun colors!! Its perfect for travel- I can't wait for Spring!!


----------



## DianeER (Jan 7, 2016)

Does anyone have experience canceling an RZBoS subscription? I've looked all over my account on the website and sent them email but no luck.


----------



## Syndee Le (Jan 7, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> oh is that a pic of the bag? good idea to search for a real example vs professional photo.


yup, it's the picture of the bag    , i usually do real searches rather than professional photos   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

found it on instagram through the tags hashtag #


----------



## Syndee Le (Jan 7, 2016)

DianeER said:


> Does anyone have experience canceling an RZBoS subscription? I've looked all over my account on the website and sent them email but no luck.


you might want to call them if you can because right now, they're probably busy with emails since the HERO spoiler item came out


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 7, 2016)

syndee said:


> yup, it's the picture of the bag    , i usually do real searches rather than professional photos   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> found it on instagram through the tags hashtag #


LOL. I have to laugh at how this came in email: " yup, it's the picture of the bag - roll eyes - , i " (LOL - sounds a bit rude written out..haha).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Thanks for sharing the pic. I'm still pretty happy.  But can now see it is a bit small.  Still, good for me. 

​EDIT: I had to remove the symbol that made the word show like in email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Those silly emojis! funny.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi - for those who asked re renewal of the annual - they replied (I told them I wanted to ensure renewed at same annual rate):

As an annual subscriber your account will automatically be renewed every year until you decide to cancel. Your account will renew and bill on February 15th.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 8, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> Hi - for those who asked re renewal of the annual - they replied (I told them I wanted to ensure renewed at same annual rate):
> 
> As an annual subscriber your account will automatically be renewed every year until you decide to cancel. Your account will renew and bill on February 15th.


Ohhh, that's different from how most subs work.  People are going to be angryyyyy about that one.  I better make sure my CC info is up to date.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 8, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Ohhh, that's different from how most subs work.  People are going to be angryyyyy about that one.  I better make sure my CC info is up to date.


how so? i guess that I assumed that I would be renewed as annual since I subscribed as annual.  Likewise, if I was month to month then keep that.  How do others work?


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 8, 2016)

I know with a lot of subs when your annual is up- it switches to month to month. I'm happy that it's this way with RZ bc I defintely want to continue paying up front for the year for the $50 discount- totally worth it to me ! When comparing this sub to others- I use pretty much 100% of the items from each box-- the only items I've swapped are the 2 nippies items. Looking forward to the next year!

Thanks @@boxesandboxes for reaching out and asking-- I started to go to their site the other day on my phone, got interupted with a business call &amp; then it totally slipped my mind. I hope you had a great time on your trip!!


----------



## Syndee Le (Jan 9, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> LOL. I have to laugh at how this came in email: " yup, it's the picture of the bag - roll eyes - , i " (LOL - sounds a bit rude written out..haha).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Thanks for sharing the pic. I'm still pretty happy.  But can now see it is a bit small.  Still, good for me.
> 
> ​EDIT: I had to remove the symbol that made the word show like in email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Those silly emojis! funny.


LOL you gotta love these emojis!  :laughno:


----------



## s112095 (Jan 9, 2016)

I think I love this bag. It's perfect for weekend outings and concerts and the like. It won't be my daily bag but for things like that perfect. And the brown is nice and useable.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 25, 2016)

Box of Style is now shipping to Canada, UK and Australia. Here is the latest picture from their IG. The bag looks cute. It's smaller than I normally use but I'm looking forward to getting this.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jan 29, 2016)

syndee said:


> Also, anyone notice there is no adjustable strap?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  &lt;_&lt;  this might be something to consider if your short or too tall


I was looking at a different picture of the bag (the one of it propped on top of the BoS box) and I think it may be adjustable.  It looks like the straps loop through the top of the bag and end in the tassels.  The tassels are just knotted so you could lengthen or shorten by untying and retying the tassel ends to the desired length.  Maybe?


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 31, 2016)

Here is a close up of the bag


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 31, 2016)

Here is another picture


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 31, 2016)

The more pictures I see of this bag the more I want it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Sadejane (Feb 1, 2016)

Reija said:


> The more pictures I see of this bag the more I want it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


same here!  At first I was kind of 'meh' and thought about canceling, but the bag is growing on me.  I can see myself using it quite a bit and look forward to getting it this spring.  I was surprised she was putting another bag in the box, but this style is so different than the last and also right on trend.  Can't wait!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I found this interview with the founder/designer (loving that Racked is calling this an "It" brand!) 

http://la.racked.com/2015/1/15/7560829/shaffer-la


----------



## GC1976 (Feb 1, 2016)

They released another spoiler (La Mer renewal oil deluxe sample):

La mer.tiff


----------



## girlnamedpete (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks for posting.  I hope I HATE it *LOL*.  The last thing I need is to fall in love with a $440 serum!


----------



## GC1976 (Feb 1, 2016)

girlnamedpete said:


> Thanks for posting.  I hope I HATE it *LOL*.  The last thing I need is to fall in love with a $440 serum!


LOL. My thoughts exactly. Happy to try it though.


----------



## InTheLou (Feb 1, 2016)

This box is going to be so good!  I wasn't in love with the bag at first (and I love small bags), but the more I see it the more I'm intrigued.


----------



## Sadejane (Feb 15, 2016)

I received my billing notice yesterday, so I'm thinking we're just a few weeks away from shipment!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lloronita (Feb 15, 2016)

I think they said they mail March 1.   I hope that's true.


----------



## Mysterymaven (Feb 17, 2016)

There is a third spoiler for BoS on mysubscriptionaddiction. It's a cream joule eyeshadow stick! They have seven colors and a video showing two looks to try. These looks use several colors and we only get one in the BoS.

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2016/02/rachel-zoe-box-of-style-spring-2016-box-3.html


----------



## Mysterymaven (Feb 17, 2016)

Correction, jouer brand not joule.


----------



## jbird1175 (Feb 18, 2016)

I am happy with spoiler! I'm excited for this box as I've loved the other two spoilers for this box as well. Bring on, March! #thinkspring


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 19, 2016)

I can't post it from my phone but Rachel Zoe just posted a pretty pic of the 3 spoilers on Instagram. Every time I see the purse I get more and more excited! I have never tried a la mer so I am over the moon about that one, and that it's an extra so I know more goodies are to come. I'm less excited by the jouer because I already get that subscription so it seems duplicative, but it's a great product. Fingers crossed for no blue.


----------



## lloronita (Feb 19, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I can't post it from my phone but Rachel Zoe just posted a pretty pic of the 3 spoilers on Instagram. Every time I see the purse I get more and more excited! I have never tried a la mer so I am over the moon about that one, and that it's an extra so I know more goodies are to come. I'm less excited by the jouer because I already get that subscription so it seems duplicative, but it's a great product. Fingers crossed for no blue.


I wonder if any of the other items from the photo are in the box?


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 19, 2016)

La mer is great!! So excited to get it in the box. I used to use it years ago pre kids. Ever since then it's been out of my price range,

Here is the picture from IG



Spoiler


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 20, 2016)

I caved and signed up for this sub. They sent me a $20 off my first box coupon so that gave me the little push I needed to sign up.


----------



## Sherr (Feb 20, 2016)

Reija said:


> La mer is great!! So excited to get it in the box. I used to use it years ago pre kids. Ever since then it's been out of my price range,
> 
> Here is the picture from IG
> 
> ...


Ohhh ... I love this photo!  I hope it's a predictor.


----------



## CSCS2 (Feb 21, 2016)

Eek, I hope that 'loved' necklace isn't in the box. It's very pretty but I personally don't love wearing things like that.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 22, 2016)

Reija said:


> La mer is great!! So excited to get it in the box. I used to use it years ago pre kids. Ever since then it's been out of my price range,
> 
> Here is the picture from IG
> 
> ...


I would LOVE to think that the signature Gucci print in the picture means something... I'm definitely not holding my breathe though lol!


----------



## MET (Feb 22, 2016)

Shauna999 said:


> Shauna999, on 22 Feb 2016 - 6:11 PM, said:I would LOVE to think that the signature Gucci print in the picture means something... I'm definitely not holding my breathe though lol!


   I think that the ashtray is Hermes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## penny13 (Feb 29, 2016)

Tomorrow is the 1st - when do we think we'll start seeing boxes arrive, and full spoilers?


----------



## lns02 (Feb 29, 2016)

When I got my mail today I received a $50 off code for RachelZoe.com for being a Box of Style member.  I checked out the website, but everything is SO pricey.  

The cheapest thing I saw was a ring for $75,  but I'm not crazy about it.  What's everyone else getting?


----------



## penny13 (Mar 1, 2016)

Just got shipping info! Label created...


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 1, 2016)

So exciting @@penny13!!! Thanks for the info!


----------



## craigcvd (Mar 1, 2016)

@@penny13

can you please share the coupon! they forgot to send me again! 

i got my shipping to ladies


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 1, 2016)

I think the coupon codes are unique. I just got mine today but I'm on the west coast, I'm sure everyone who is subbed will get one, if not you should contact them and I'm sure they'll take care of subscribers. I doubt if I'm using mine, everything is over priced and the jewelry is so not me. But I'll hang onto it for a bit in case I need a $300 t shirt, lol!!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Mar 1, 2016)

penny13 said:


> Just got shipping info! Label created...


Me, too!


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 1, 2016)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I think the coupon codes are unique. I just got mine today but I'm on the west coast, I'm sure everyone who is subbed will get one, if not you should contact them and I'm sure they'll take care of subscribers. I doubt if I'm using mine, everything is over priced and the jewelry is so not me. But I'll hang onto it for a bit in case I need a $300 t shirt, lol!!


That's a nice discount coupon. I live on the west coast and haven't received it yet (you got it in the post and not via email?).  I'll probably use the code for something, if they send me one.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 1, 2016)

Got my shipping notice too! I'm on the west coast and I bet I'll have this by Thursday!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 1, 2016)

I haven't received a coupon yet either. Hope I get one soon although I think the store is definitely out of my price range. So exciting that some of you are getting shipping notices.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 1, 2016)

Mine shipped yesterday and will be here on East Coast by tomorrow evening. GREATEST box ever!  On schedule. And pay for quick shipping. Love that she stays close to her brand.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 1, 2016)

What carrier does this ship by? I haven't received a shipping notice yet.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 1, 2016)

LoveSkinCare said:


> What carrier does this ship by? I haven't received a shipping notice yet.


FedEx Smart Post


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 1, 2016)

LoveSkinCare said:


> What carrier does this ship by? I haven't received a shipping notice yet.


Thank you, I am signed up with Fedex so I will check my account. I hope it ships soon as this is my first box!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 1, 2016)

I think the annual ones go out first. I have been subscribed (annually) since the beginning.  Not sure if that makes a difference (though it would be nice if it does)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 1, 2016)

I got my shipping notice &amp; it was picked up in CA yesterday &amp; it's in route to Michigan. WOO HOO!! I can't wait to see spoilers !!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Mar 1, 2016)

It got to my Fedex location at 3:56 am so it's possible I will have mine TODAY!  *giddy*


----------



## MET (Mar 1, 2016)

girlnamedpete said:


> girlnamedpete, on 01 Mar 2016 - 11:18 AM, said:girlnamedpete, on 01 Mar 2016 - 11:18 AM, said:It got to my Fedex location at 3:56 am so it's possible I will have mine TODAY!  *giddy*


No pressure but pictures please....

edit - I had received the shipping notice and it left yesterday but FedEx has delivery (East Coast) for next Wednesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlnamedpete (Mar 1, 2016)

MET said:


> No pressure but pictures please....


Haha!  Fair game, although it did update to say FRIDAY delivery (which makes no sense).  I will get it by tomorrow at the latest I am sure.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 1, 2016)

Hilarious!  I totally misread mine. I thought "Wednesday" was tomorrow when skimmed on phone.  It's NEXT Weds!  haha.  Look forward to the local CA spoilers then!


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 1, 2016)

Is anyone else's box only 1 lb? That seems so light what's in there feathers lol.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 1, 2016)

Teach22 said:


> Is anyone else's box only 1 lb? That seems so light what's in there feathers lol.


Mine says that too. That seems wrong. That purse can't weigh less than 1lb??


----------



## CSCS2 (Mar 2, 2016)

Yeah, I can't imagine that 1lb is right. The box (and outer cardboard) is likely more than a pound itself


----------



## aniadania (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh,wow! I just got a gift card for $50 towards first purchase at RachelZoe.Com what a surprise!


----------



## aniadania (Mar 2, 2016)

Anyway, everything too expensive! I could probably buy some jewelry, but not much choice...


----------



## girlnamedpete (Mar 2, 2016)

CSCS2 said:


> Yeah, I can't imagine that 1lb is right. The box (and outer cardboard) is likely more than a pound itself


There's no way it's a lb.  This morning I was shipping a pair of Tory Burch jelly flip flops that I sold on ebay. I had a really hard time finding a box small and light enough to keep just the box and sandals at 16 oz.


----------



## Pearl Therm (Mar 2, 2016)

Yay! Mine arrived. Unfortunately, still at work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Can't wait to see what's inside!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 2, 2016)

That's so exciting- I can't wait to see what you got!!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Mar 2, 2016)

Pearl Therm said:


> Yay! Mine arrived. Unfortunately, still at work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Can't wait to see what's inside!


You're killin' me, Smalls!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 2, 2016)

Pearl Therm said:


> Yay! Mine arrived. Unfortunately, still at work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Can't wait to see what's inside!


Goody, hopefully pics soon from you!!!!  Can't wait to see!!!

@@girlnamedpete, did you ever get your BOS yet?


----------



## girlnamedpete (Mar 2, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> Goody, hopefully pics soon from you!!!!  Can't wait to see!!!
> 
> @@girlnamedpete, did you ever get your BOS yet?


Unfortunately, no.  It went to my PO today, so I should get it tomorrow.  They threw me a curve ball! *LOL*


----------



## Buffy23 (Mar 2, 2016)

There's a girl in Insta who has posted a box pic but just the tissue! Why?!?!


----------



## Pearl Therm (Mar 2, 2016)

If no one has posted pictures yet (girls are quick!), I will definitely post as soon as I get home!


----------



## Buffy23 (Mar 2, 2016)

She posted pics but I have no idea had to put them I. As spoilers on my phone. I'm in love!!!


----------



## InTheLou (Mar 2, 2016)

A girl posted her box on insta!


----------



## s112095 (Mar 2, 2016)

I love the bracelet!! She put it on in another picture and it looks good.


----------



## aihutch (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm loving the way this box looks. No shipping notice yet, dang!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Mar 2, 2016)

InTheLou said:


> A girl posted her box on insta!


Can anyone tell what all the items are?


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't know if I am feeling this box.  Jules Smith is showing up in all sub boxes now.  I love the purse, eyeshadow and LeMer product.  It feels like there is something missing or another item.  Maybe I will feel different when I receive mine.  Hmmm.


----------



## Pearl Therm (Mar 2, 2016)

So, totally impatient and just checked out someone else's reveal (just like I do every time!)


----------



## Pearl Therm (Mar 2, 2016)

oops, I chose the file but forgot to actually attach!


----------



## Pearl Therm (Mar 2, 2016)

girlnamedpete said:


> Can anyone tell what all the items are?


Besides the original spoilers, I believe it is a Jules Smith bracelet (in gold or silver), oil blotting paper, earbuds and Klorane dry shampoo. &lt;sorry, I'm new. This is a spoiler thread so we're allowed to say the items right?&gt;


----------



## girlnamedpete (Mar 2, 2016)

Pearl Therm said:


> Besides the original spoilers, I believe it is a Jules Smith bracelet (in gold or silver), oil blotting paper, earbuds and Klorane dry shampoo. &lt;sorry, I'm new. This is a spoiler thread so we're allowed to say the items right?&gt;


Yes, thank you!


----------



## MET (Mar 2, 2016)

Pearl Therm said:


> Pearl Therm, on 02 Mar 2016 - 4:38 PM, said:Besides the original spoilers, I believe it is a Jules Smith bracelet (in gold or silver), oil blotting paper, earbuds and Klorane dry shampoo. &lt;sorry, I'm new. This is a spoiler thread so we're allowed to say the items right?&gt;


Looks like a nice box - not sure about the bracelet but I'll have to see it in person.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Mar 2, 2016)

MSA has full spoilers and content links:

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2016/03/rachel-zoe-box-of-style-spring-2016-box-full-spoilers.html


----------



## CSCS2 (Mar 2, 2016)

For those who've received their boxes, what color eyeshadow did you get?


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 2, 2016)

Do we know for sure if they are sending out variations of the bracelet? I didn't see the bracelet available in silver on the Jules site which led me to believe we'd all be getting the silver . I personally like the bracelet better in gold and would prefer that option 

I'm pretty happy with the box. I am also glad the bag is brown and that variations of THAT didn't go out because I'd be super bummed if I wound up with like, a pink bag. Also happy with the Klorane! I am almost out! The blotting paper is whatever. I'll keep it at work but know I won't use that til summer. Earbuds arent something I'm WILD about but I will use them and I like the style of them.

Now, to be patient and wait for my shipping notice !


----------



## Pearl Therm (Mar 2, 2016)

CSCS2 said:


> For those who've received their boxes, what color eyeshadow did you get?


I looked online at the 9 options and was hoping for a neutral, but could probably use any of the colors . . . except for the one I got! Lol I got Mosaic, which is a light blue


----------



## Pearl Therm (Mar 2, 2016)

jbird1175 said:


> Do we know for sure if they are sending out variations of the bracelet? I didn't see the bracelet available in silver on the Jules site which led me to believe we'd all be getting the silver . I personally like the bracelet better in gold and would prefer that option
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the box. I am also glad the bag is brown and that variations of THAT didn't go out because I'd be super bummed if I wound up with like, a pink bag. Also happy with the Klorane! I am almost out! The blotting paper is whatever. I'll keep it at work but know I won't use that til summer. Earbuds arent something I'm WILD about but I will use them and I like the style of them.
> 
> Now, to be patient and wait for my shipping notice !


The booklet says that we will receive either silver or gold. I got the silver, which I actually don't mind because silver goes well with the turquoise accent and most of my other jewelry is already gold. I wasn't sure how I'd like it, but it's actually quite a cute, dainty bracelet!


----------



## MET (Mar 2, 2016)

Pearl Therm said:


> Pearl Therm, on 02 Mar 2016 - 8:44 PM, said:The booklet says that we will receive either silver or gold. I got the silver, which I actually don't mind because silver goes well with the turquoise accent and most of my other jewelry is already gold. I wasn't sure how I'd like it, but it's actually quite a cute, dainty bracelet!


How do you like the handbag in person? Is it a nice leather? I won't receive my box until the middle of next week ....


----------



## aniadania (Mar 2, 2016)

So what is LA Mer product? Is it concentrate or oil? I remember first spoiler was about oil, but right now spoilers say concentrate..?


----------



## Pearl Therm (Mar 2, 2016)

MET said:


> How do you like the handbag in person? Is it a nice leather? I won't receive my box until the middle of next week ....


The leather is decent. The bag is very basic, though, like the top is not finished in any way. I tried to show it in this picture, but not sure if you can tell? I can see how it has that boho quality that would be good for festival season, but some people might not like that. For me personally, I don't go to festivals [because I don't like to voluntarily subject myself to heat], but I still think it's adorable so I will just wear it as a normal bag. Also, it looks super tiny in pictures and even in person, but it's actually roomier than it looks. I stuck that gift card in the picture for size comparison lol. I can fit my phone, wallet, keys and still have a bit of room for makeup


----------



## Pearl Therm (Mar 2, 2016)

aniadania said:


> So what is LA Mer product? Is it concentrate or oil? I remember first spoiler was about oil, but right now spoilers say concentrate..?


It is La Mer The Concentrate. I don't think it is an oil, perhaps more of a serum? It's tiny, but the sale size is so expensive, this little sample is worth like $44


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 2, 2016)

I know people on MSA are complaining about the abundance of ear buds and dry shampoo in all sub boxes, but I personally love getting those items because the ear buds are always way more expensive / nice than ones I'd buy on my own and dry shampoo isn't something I'd go out of my way to buy but I love to use it.  I don't use oil blotting papers because I have super duper dry rosacea skin, but I'll definitely use and love everything else.  Hoping for the black and gold bracelet but I love all three variations.  Excited to try my first La Mer product!


----------



## aniadania (Mar 3, 2016)

Pearl Therm said:


> It is La Mer The Concentrate. I don't think it is an oil, perhaps more of a serum? It's tiny, but the sale size is so expensive, this little sample is worth like $44


----------



## Sherr (Mar 3, 2016)

I have read a tip about La Mer that may be useful to some: one reviewer said she would wet her fingertips with (warm) water and then spread the concentrate on them before dabbing on her face.  This is what I plan to do too (unless I hear it's a terrible idea form someone who knows).


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 3, 2016)

Finally got my shipping notice, and I should get mine on Monday!


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 3, 2016)

Did anyone on the east coast or south receive a gift card yet?  I really am hoping that I get one, would like to purchase a piece of jewelry.  I am an annual subscriber.  I am wondering if they only sent out on the west coast since she has a pop up shop this month?  If someone has one they don't want to use, I would love a code. Thanks


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 3, 2016)

I just got mine in the mail and I'm on the West coast too. Hopefully they send them to everyone regardless of the location.


----------



## MET (Mar 3, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> jenny1973, on 03 Mar 2016 - 09:08 AM, saidid anyone on the east coast or south receive a gift card yet?  I really am hoping that I get one, would like to purchase a piece of jewelry.  I am an annual subscriber.  I am wondering if they only sent out on the west coast since she has a pop up shop this month?  If someone has one they don't want to use, I would love a code. Thanks


Not yet and I'm on the East Coast.  To only provide it to certain customers in the age of social media would be a miss.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 3, 2016)

I got my gift card on Tuesday and I'm on the east coast (NJ). I'm not an annual subscriber either.


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank you ladies for all the info.  I am hoping that mine is on its way!!!  My box is floating somewhere between CA and AL, maybe my card is doing the same thing!!!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 3, 2016)

I just got my gift card Wednesday... And immediately impulse-purchased some earrings from her site. I'm so excited to see them in person!

My box will be here tomorrow or Saturday I'm guessing. Fed Ex says Monday, but it's at a distribution center right in my city, so if it takes that long I will be seriously annoyed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This box doesn't look as appealing to me as the past ones, but I think that's largely because I'm just not a small purse person... I rarely just run out for social events - I'm usually hauling stuff! But as long as it's big enough to fit in a wallet (I wish a small wallet was also in the box!) I'll find a way to use it. The bracelet looks really pretty, and is my style. I don't love Klorane, but it'll get used.

Based on some of the comments on MSA about the high quality of that brand of ear buds I'm excited to try them.

I know Rachel's stuff will always be good quality so I can't wait to see it all in person.


----------



## lns02 (Mar 3, 2016)

Still waiting for my shipment notification here in NJ.  I'm super curious to see which color eyeshadow I get.  I'm fine with either metal for the bracelet, but I definitely can't pull off blue shadow.

Anyone else in NJ still waiting for shipping?


----------



## MET (Mar 3, 2016)

Just received my gift card in today's mail (East Coast).  The envelope is a black cellophane-type wrapper and it's the size of an invitation.... Frankly it looked like junk mail and I* almost *tossed it.


----------



## mepe (Mar 3, 2016)

I received mine today!  Overall, the bag is really nice.  It appears very well made and I love that it's made in the USA.  Even though the bag itself doesn't have finished edges the strap does which is crucial for me...I hate it when unfinished straps shed leather bits all over.  The one small gripe is that it's definitely a different color IRL than in the photos...more brown than saddle if that makes any sense.  Oh, and I wish it came w/ a small dust bag.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Mar 3, 2016)

MET said:


> Just received my gift card in today's mail (East Coast).  The envelope is a black cellophane-type wrapper and it's the size of an invitation.... Frankly it looked like junk mail and I* almost *tossed it.


I thought the same thing.  If I didn't know to look for it it would have probably ended up in the trash.


----------



## lloronita (Mar 3, 2016)

...mine was in a silver mylar wrapper..


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Mine was in silver too. Wasn't sure at first what it was but after looking at the address I realized it was the GC and got all excited.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 3, 2016)

This box is a total win for me. RZ is great at picking things of excellent quality and value. I love every single thing in this box. Lovely bag with very nice leather and the bracelet is delicate and beautiful. I love Klorane and am very happy with this box!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Mar 3, 2016)

So I finally rec'd my box today.  

I really wanted to like the purse and I DO, but I think it's too juvenile for me.  I mean by that I am just not the target market for the "festival" look.  It's on ebay as we speak.

I got the silver bracelet and I do think it's much prettier in person but again, not my style.  It's keeping the bag company on ebay.

I received the Jouer Eyeshadow in marble which is a pretty gray.  Unfortunately, I have really deep set eyes so I cannot pull off darker shadows.  It's now an ebay trifecta.

I will totally hang on to and use the earbuds.  They are nice quality and I love that they're bamboo.

I have oddly become a fan of dry shampoo especially when it's a lazy Sunday and I can't be bothered to shower.  Happy to have another can (I think I have about 9 now *LOL*).

The blotting papers will be perfect for vacation this summer and I will put aside the La Mer for when my current serum runs out.  Looking forward to trying it, and like I said before, hoping to hate it because of the price tag.

I am still not disappointed even though I am selling the top 2 items. I feel this box has a better perceived value than winter, but for me Fall was the winner so far.


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 3, 2016)

Ok So my gift card showed up today, lucky that no one threw it in the trash. I have already redeemed it like a hole burning in my pocket. My box is somewhere in GA so hopefully it will be here soon. But it gets better I forgot to cancel my quarterly after I purchased a yearly so I have another box coming. Just sent them an email to cancel that one for next time. The purse and ear buds will be put on ebay for sure but depending on the braceletbcolors I will either keep both or sell one same with the eyestick and I Wil be greedy with the LeMer.


----------



## aihutch (Mar 4, 2016)

Received my gift card, but no shipping notice yet, same for my sister and we are both in SoCal.


----------



## sakura33 (Mar 4, 2016)

I actually upgraded to an annual sub and am a little disappointed I haven't received a shipping notice (and nothing in Fedex) and also live in SoCal...


----------



## sakura33 (Mar 4, 2016)

also there is no way I am going to use the gift card- everything is way too expensive so if anyone wants my code I am happy to give it to you- just PM me


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hooray my ETA bumpers up from next Thursday to tomorrow yipeeee!!!


----------



## GC1976 (Mar 4, 2016)

Got the box today.

1. I was pleasantly surprised by the bag - the leather is soft and nice, the bag seems high quality and it's super cute. Small. But cute. I'll definitely use it.

2. I am actually most excited about the earbuds - yes, I have a few but they are lower end and my son keeps "stealing" them. So now I have one of my own ;-) they seem super stylish and nice.

3. Got the black eye shadow which I never wear - can't see how I can pull it off since I have a light skin and green eyes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

4. Got the silver bracelet - I never wear silver - but maybe I can switch it up? or gift it. It's nice though.

5. This is my favorite dry shampoo - score.

6. Blotting tissue - will probably never get used.

7. La Mer - so tiny! Happy to try it though.

Overall I think this is a great box - I wish I got different variations but it is still better than the winter box IMO (except for the ring. Loved the ring).


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 4, 2016)

Got my box this morning and I really like it!

The purse is great for me as yes, I go to festivals and outside events often. I normally carry a massive bag but this will be nice for such occasions. It feels well made and it closes tightly when the drawstring is synched. 

I'm gifting the bracelet to a soon to be 15 year old as I think she will appreciate it more than me. I've been wondering what to give her and was thinking the purse would be nice but this actually perfect instead!

Ear buds are cute! I have nice bose ones but these will be my back ups. 

I tried out the shadow stick today and love it! I got marble (charcoal) and it went on super smoothly. I have use tarte shoulder eyes shadow sticks every day and this feels similar if not more silky.

I'll happily try out all the rest of the items and am actually out of dry shampoo so that works out!

Fun box and useful box! Now I'll be waiting for the pop sugar box resort box!


----------



## MarieS (Mar 5, 2016)

I have not received the $50 coupon nor a shipping notice and live in MN.  So I was feeling a little put out.  But today I got a notice acknowledging the late notice and saying that my box was being expedited at no cost.  I still don't know when it arrives but nice to have them tell me instead of me asking them.

That is also my favorite dry shampoo.  So score on at least one item before I even get the box.


----------



## s112095 (Mar 5, 2016)

I just got an email from them this morning stating that my box hadn't shipped yet but that they were upgrading it to expedited shipping.


----------



## aihutch (Mar 5, 2016)

My tracking info finally showed up last night. My sister got that delay email too and her box is coming to the same city in SoCal as mine. Too bad they didn't add on a bonus item like they did last summer when some boxes were delayed.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 5, 2016)

I got shipment info too. So excited!


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 5, 2016)

My box came today and while its full of fun and lovely items its not favorite box. 

The bag is beautiful but its super tiny- I would have loved a little brown leather back pack instead but it is lovely just not sure how useful it will be its a tiny size and the strap seems a bit long for me 

The eyeshadow stick- is creamy and slides on nicely however I got a little blueish gray color that just isn't wearable for me it also is rather sparkly which i wasn't expecting.  Wish I got another  color--- if I ever get invited to an 80's party though I ll be all set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Bracelet- I got the silver and turquoise one- this is beautiful but it seems small (I have tiny wrists and it fits better than most bracelets still a little big) hope this one fits everyone.  Glad this was in the box and super happy with the silver one. 

Earbuds- the earbuds looks lovely have not actually used them yet hope the quality is great.  Not sure what makes them worth $100 though definitely would not spend that kind of money on earbuds. Fun to have something I d never buy myself 

Dry shampoo- needed some new dry shampoo so excited to try this brand 

Blotting papers- I was just about to get some from sephora great to keep in my purse or car during the warmer months

The LAMER sample- love the little pouch this was packed in.  Excited to try it but hope I hate it way to pricey!  I laughed when I saw the little applicate though it reminded me of a little bubble wand lol 

A lovely spring box (loved the little hello sunshine sticker) and had so much fun unwrapping each item.  Not everything was my taste but will make lovely gifts overall a fun box.  Hope everyone enjoys their goodies!


----------



## MET (Mar 5, 2016)

Teach22 said:


> Teach22, on 05 Mar 2016 - 3:04 PM, said:
> The eyeshadow stick- is creamy and slides on nicely however I got a little blueish gray color that just isn't wearable for me it also is rather sparkly which i wasn't expecting.  Wish I got another  color--- if I ever get invited to an 80's party though I ll be all set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Bracelet- I got the silver and turquoise one- this is beautiful but it seems small (I have tiny wrists and it fits better than most bracelets still a little big) hope this one fits everyone.  Glad this was in the box and super happy with the silver one.


My box also arrived early and it sounds like we received the same color stick and bracelet (although I've not seen anyone post that they received the gold version).  Both of these I will be giving to my nieces since they are not my style.

The handbag is very small but I think that it will look cute with jeans.  Not very functional for me since I tend to lean towards "suitcases" but it's cute enough that I will give it a try.  I would have preferred the shade in the picture which is slightly lighter.


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 5, 2016)

MET said:


> My box also arrived early and it sounds like we received the same color stick and bracelet (although I've not seen anyone post that they received the gold version).  Both of these I will be giving to my nieces since they are not my style.
> 
> The handbag is very small but I think that it will look cute with jeans.  Not very functional for me since I tend to lean towards "suitcases" but it's cute enough that I will give it a try.  I would have preferred the shade in the picture which is slightly lighter.


haha suitcase! I agree though the shade is darker than described I definitely would not refer to it at as caramel.  As a whole the bag is not really for me I too am a suitcase lugger lol and as frequent subway rider I like bags with more of a closure but I m sure others will love it is super cute.  

I would have loved to receive that cream/pearlish color eyeshadow stick in the pamphlet because the formulation seems awesome.  I was surprised I didn't see a page in the booklet on the lamer  ( did i miss it?) I know it was a little bonus but you think they d try to sell us on it a bit.  Oh well maybe its better I don't have more info. on that product lol


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 6, 2016)

Anyone with renewing subscription NOT received their shipping notice?  I can't tell if only the annual subscribers are the ones receiving their boxes or if the majority have at least gotten a shipping notice.  I was billed but haven't heard anything.  Normally I get my shipping notice a day or two after the annual subscribers.  I don't mind waiting and don't want to bug customer service yet, but I feel like everyone else has their box already.


----------



## Mnky (Mar 7, 2016)

Sadejane said:


> Anyone with renewing subscription NOT received their shipping notice? I can't tell if only the annual subscribers are the ones receiving their boxes or if the majority have at least gotten a shipping notice. I was billed but haven't heard anything. Normally I get my shipping notice a day or two after the annual subscribers. I don't mind waiting and don't want to bug customer service yet, but I feel like everyone else has their box already.


I'm in the same boat. Received the email this weekend saying it's delayed and they're expediting shipping, but still no shipping notice. Not sure if it's regional... I'm in the Chicago area.


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 7, 2016)

Mnky said:


> I'm in the same boat. Received the email this weekend saying it's delayed and they're expediting shipping, but still no shipping notice. Not sure if it's regional... I'm in the Chicago area.


Same boat here for both me and my friend...also in Chicago.


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 7, 2016)

Mnky said:


> I'm in the same boat. Received the email this weekend saying it's delayed and they're expediting shipping, but still no shipping notice. Not sure if it's regional... I'm in the Chicago area.


I'm in Oregon.  I hope you receive your box soon. . .for what it's worth, I haven't even received an email about delayed shipping.  I checked the website but there's no way to look at tracking/shipping.  

OOPS. . .sorry for the multiple posts.  A box kept popping up saying I had hit "post" too fast.  I didn't even think my post went through but sure enough. . .lol


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 7, 2016)

No worries @@Sadejane! I deleted the extras.


----------



## Sherr (Mar 7, 2016)

I received shipping notice last Wednesday but it doesn't look like the box has moved since then.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 7, 2016)

I got my box this weekend and was happy with it in person. I do think RZ does such a nice job making it feel like a luxe experience. I love the individual wrapping and the info booklet. This box wasn't quite as spot on with my tastes as Fall and Winter, but I think that's to be expected that all of them won't be a home run, so I'm not mad about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I like the headphones, and I never would have bought any so fancy on my own, so that's a fun thing to have. The bag wasn't quite as small as I was expecting... So while I'm normally a suitcase bag person too, I'll make a point to actually go out without carrying all of my possessions in order to use it, which will push me out of my comfort zone!

I was secretly hoping that they would use our survey questions to personalize a bit - like since I filled out the survey saying my tastes ran classic, that I'd get the pale pink or black/charcoal eye liner/shadow... But I got the light blue, which is basically the only color choice that I don't think I can find a way to wear. So that was my only real "bummer" of the box... Maybe I'll see if there's some kind of You Tube video showing me how to wear it without sending me on an 80s flashback  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, and I think it'll be interesting to see whether she continues to do a theme with each box... I've only been subbing since the Fall edition, but I thought Fall and Winter's theme were basically fall and winter... Even though I'm not a music festival person, I thought it was fun to see how she wove all these items around a theme, so it would be interesting to see that again with a different theme (maybe that has happened before and I didn't notice!)


----------



## vanstoj (Mar 7, 2016)

No shipping notice for me either.  I sent an email to customer service as this is the 3rd time I will have received my box late.  Told them that perhaps it would be best to move the back of the line to the front of the line next time and that the consistent late shipping for certain customers was being discussed on the blogs.   I am really tired of getting my box 2-3 weeks and usually closer to 4 weeks after the first shipments.  I did get a $10 credit the last time it was delayed.


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 7, 2016)

vanstoj said:


> No shipping notice for me either.  I sent an email to customer service as this is the 3rd time I will have received my box late.  Told them that perhaps it would be best to move the back of the line to the front of the line next time and that the consistent late shipping for certain customers was being discussed on the blogs.   I am really tired of getting my box 2-3 weeks and usually closer to 4 weeks after the first shipments.  I did get a $10 credit the last time it was delayed.


Yeah, i'm kind of stalking my email box looking for the shipping notice.  I've been subscribed since the first box and this is the first time I've experienced delayed shipping.  I mostly just want to make sure I get my box (that I wasn't overlooked somehow), so it's comforting to hear that I'm not the only one in this position.  I hope you hear back from them soon! 

I'll probably contact them in a few days, if I haven't heard anything. I wonder if perhaps they are gaining subscribers and it's harder to keep up with the demand.


----------



## s112095 (Mar 8, 2016)

I think I've had delayed shipping every box except 1. For having sent the we know it's delayed email I expected the shipping email yesterday but still here in the Greater Chicago area waiting for even that.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 8, 2016)

This bag is everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Love it. Love the color.  Love the style.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 8, 2016)

Got mine yesterday...like most everyone, I got the silver bracelet.  It's a lot daintier than I was expecting.  The stone is so small I am wondering if I can wear it with the Lele Sadoughi necklace from last year's PSMH resort box without it being too matchy matchy.  Hmmm...

Got the forest green jouer which I am okay with since I have some green in my eyes. 

The bag is not something I would ever pick out myself but I think I'll like it and use it. 

I have super dry skin so I have no use for the blotting papers. 

Always excited about ear buds and dry shampoo, unlike many other sub box junkies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Can't wait to pamper myself with the La Mer tonight!!

I kind of like having a lot of little items in the last couple boxes instead of just a few things to open up.  Even though this wasn't a box that especially matched my taste, I still think it's fun and am happy with it.


----------



## Aminah Hassan (Mar 8, 2016)

I was really surprised to have gotten my box today! I live in Minnesota and the expected delivery date was the 10th, so glad it arrived early. I was pleased to receive the gold version of the bangle. I also received rococo, the pearly vanilla cream color for the eyeshadow stick. Very happy with my first box!


----------



## CSCS2 (Mar 9, 2016)

Got my box today and L.O.V.E it. The bag is so freaking stylish and the leather's super soft. I got the eyeshadow in Abstract, which is a deep, slightly shimmery black. It's so pigmented and awesome and I'm so glad I got it! I now want these eyeshadow crayons in (almost) every color. The headphones are great quality and really nice-looking. I like the bracelet and the dry shampoo/blotting papers/La Mer are nice to have too (especially the La Mer). YAY THIS BOX YAY


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Mar 9, 2016)

Should I be worried that I still haven't received a gift card or any shipping info for my box? I'm in the Bay Area...I would have figured that something would be here by now. :/


----------



## s112095 (Mar 9, 2016)

Not your box because I got the late shipping email and still haven't received a CnS. But maybe since you live in the same state.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 10, 2016)

Wow, really frustrated! I haven't received a late shipping email or my box. What the heck is going on?? I'm in the Seattle area, seems to be no rhyme or reason to this.


----------



## aihutch (Mar 10, 2016)

I received my box and I'm very happy with it. My bracelet is silver and the eyeshadow a gold color. I can fit the necessities in the bag, which is good. I actually put all the items from the box in it and they fit, haha.

My sister still hasn't received her box, just the notice that there is a delay. I don't think there is a rhyme or reason too since her box is coming to the same city as mine in SoCal.


----------



## InTheLou (Mar 10, 2016)

I reached out via email about the delay and received this response:

The box began shipping March 1st, we experienced a delay in production with our hero item as it is handmade but are sending boxes out everyday on a rolling basis as we receive product.


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 10, 2016)

Would really be nice if they sent an extra item in the box for the frustration!  I know that we are getting quicker shipping, but a little something extra would be nice.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 10, 2016)

I got my box and absolutely love it. I think it's better in person. The bag is different than I expected. It's nice though. I'm excited to use everything in the box except the blotting papers. I might gift the jewelry too. It's pretty but I think my daughter-in-law might love it even more.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 10, 2016)

I got my box today too! Love the purse and I got the bracelet in gold and the eye liner in abstract, smokey black color. I don't use dry shampoo but my coworker love it so I will give that to her . This was my first box and I'm very happy with it. Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## LabiosRojos (Mar 10, 2016)

Got it this eve. Really like the purse. It's a nice dark caramel color. The bracelet in silver. The eyeshadow in Venetian, an olive green. Everything else is a plus for me. Some will be gifted, some I will try. As usual very happy with her boxes. Looking forward to the Summer box of style!


----------



## Kris10 (Mar 10, 2016)

I got my box today and while I'm happy with everything it is my least favorite box yet. That being said I do love the bag I just won't use it as much as the ring and watch from past boxes. I got the eyeshadow in the pearl gold which I am super happy about. I think if I got the bracelet in gold I would have been much more excited overall about the box. Unlike other people, I am excited about the headphones and dry shampoo because I will use them and love the brands.

Even as I am reading over this I kinda feel let down. I think it's just because I loved her past boxes so much!


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 11, 2016)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> Should I be worried that I still haven't received a gift card or any shipping info for my box? I'm in the Bay Area...I would have figured that something would be here by now. :/


I'm in Oregon and I got the gift card last week, so I feel like you should definitely have that by now. 

I didn't get the email about late shipping so I emailed customer service today.  They got back with me in a few hours and said that all boxes should ship by Monday.  My email said they were having some issues fulfilling all of the orders by the first of the month because they've been waiting on the purse.  It also said something about making sure every item passes their quality standards. . .so of course, I'm speculating that some of the purses might not have been up to par. 

I had flashbacks to the RBofMcD fiasco with the Popsugar Resort a few years ago.  That's when Popsugar had a huge delay in sending out boxes and then people got these clutches that were crooked and poorly made.  I would rather wait and get the best quality possible, so I was really satisfied by their response (glad they have quality control in place).  

They said my box has been upgraded to expedited shipping, so I'm sure it'll be here by the middle of next week.  I hope you hear something back soon!


----------



## sakura33 (Mar 11, 2016)

I was really annoyed about how late my box shipped- but I got it yesterday and got the bracelet in gold (what I hoped for) and the eyeshadow in venetian- gold/green (what I hoped for)- so I guess having a delayed box worked in my favor this time! Overall I am pretty pleased with it. I think everytime the spoilers are revealed I am kind of like "... that's it huh?" but when I see it in person I like everything a lot more- I use almost everything she has sent (been subbed since Fall)- and it is all good quality.


----------



## Mnky (Mar 11, 2016)

Mnky said:


> I'm in the same boat. Received the email this weekend saying it's delayed and they're expediting shipping, but still no shipping notice. Not sure if it's regional... I'm in the Chicago area.


Still no shipping notice- but it looks like it just showed up on my FedEx account. Shipping FedEx 2-day from Capacity LLC.


----------



## greenflipflops (Mar 11, 2016)

Got my box today! I'm surprised by how much I like the bracelet. It's much prettier and more expensive looking in person!

I'm relieved that I got the eyeshadow crayon in Rococo, a French gold color. It's not the shade I wanted, but I can make that work. I would've been at a loss with the blue one.

Does anyone have tips on how to make the bag work? I'm 5'2 and the straps are much too long. The bag hits against the upper part of my thigh and it's just not a good look. At that price point they should've made the strap adjustable!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 11, 2016)

I am 5'1" and the bag is long on me too. I might tie a small knot at the top to shorten it a little.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 11, 2016)

I have the same issue with the bag. I'm too short for it. Maybe with heels it will look more proportionate.


----------



## Sherr (Mar 13, 2016)

I finally received my box yesterday and, having seen the items in person, I really like the whole box.  Love the colour of the bag, I'm 5'7" and it seems to "fall" right, I also think the size of it is perfect for errands and such (I tend to carry an overflowing bag so this will be a good exercise for me).  

I received the bracelet in silver and although it's pretty, it's just not my style so it's up for trade. I don't know where my $50 gift card is.  Has anyone people the Zoe box of Style asking about this? All in all, I appreciate the care that seems to have gone into the presentation of this box.  

One of the reasons I refuse to sign up for Oui Please is the lottery aspect of it - you never know who will get what - so even though not everything in this Zoe box is to my taste, I respect that they're up front about the items.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sherr (Mar 13, 2016)

PS.  I received the Marble (darkish grey) eye crayon.  I can live with it, but would like to trade for Renaissance (the purplish one) if anyone is interested.


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 13, 2016)

Sherr said:


> I finally received my box yesterday and, having seen the items in person, I really like the whole box.  Love the colour of the bag, I'm 5'7" and it seems to "fall" right, I also think the size of it is perfect for errands and such (I tend to carry an overflowing bag so this will be a good exercise for me).
> 
> I received the bracelet in silver and although it's pretty, it's just not my style so it's up for trade. I don't know where my $50 gift card is.  Has anyone people the Zoe box of Style asking about this? All in all, I appreciate the care that seems to have gone into the presentation of this box.
> 
> One of the reasons I refuse to sign up for Oui Please is the lottery aspect of it - you never know who will get what - so even though not everything in this Zoe box is to my taste, I respect that they're up front about the items.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The gift card didn't come in the box it came in the mail by itself it a silver foil package.  I received mine a few days before I got the box.  Hope you get one soon, good luck!  Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 13, 2016)

Be careful with the bag, ladies! Wore it out last night and my card wallet fell out of it. Luckily we were just at my husband's cousin's house and they have my wallet. Bags that don't close are a terrible idea for festivals, haha. I do like the look of it more than expected, I'll just have to be more careful next time.


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 13, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Be careful with the bag, ladies! Wore it out last night and my card wallet fell out of it. Luckily we were just at my husband's cousin's house and they have my wallet. Bags that don't close are a terrible idea for festivals, haha. I do like the look of it more than expected, I'll just have to be more careful next time.


Yikes! Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm 5'2" when I wake up in the morning and the straps are so long that it hits below my knee with the strap over one shoulder. Done crossbody it's better but still way too long. I may tie a knot or see if I can get the strap shortened by a seamstress or someone.

I agree that making it adjustable would have been a better way to go.

I got my gift card two days ago but there's nothing I want to spend it on.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Mar 13, 2016)

Just a thought to share with everyone needing a shorter strap length.  You can take it to a shoe repair and they could easily shorten the strap for you.  The cost, I would guess, would be minimal.  I sold my bag on ebay so I don't have the issue but if I kept it that's exactly what I would have done.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 13, 2016)

girlnamedpete said:


> Just a thought to share with everyone needing a shorter strap length.  You can take it to a shoe repair and they could easily shorten the strap for you.  The cost, I would guess, would be minimal.  I sold my bag on ebay so I don't have the issue but if I kept it that's exactly what I would have done.


Great idea! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 13, 2016)

Still no shipping notice, no email and no response to the email I sent them almost a week ago. Now I'm really irritated!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 14, 2016)

Is anyone else still waiting for their box?  I've still not received an answer to my email, a shipping notice, nothing.  So irritated with their lack of communication.


----------



## Sherr (Mar 14, 2016)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Is anyone else still waiting for their box?  I've still not received an answer to my email, a shipping notice, nothing.  So irritated with their lack of communication.


I just got mine on Friday.  I wrote to them about a week or so ago, and they did respond within a day or so.


----------



## SetToStunning (Mar 14, 2016)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Is anyone else still waiting for their box?  I've still not received an answer to my email, a shipping notice, nothing.  So irritated with their lack of communication.


I am! I emailed them at the end of last week and got their canned 'waiting on hero item, shipping asap' and they also said it would ship monday at the latest... and yet no tracking #!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 14, 2016)

SetToStunning said:


> I am! I emailed them at the end of last week and got their canned 'waiting on hero item, shipping asap' and they also said it would ship monday at the latest... and yet no tracking #!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep. . .I just checked and no tracking for me either.   I don't mind the delay, but I just need to know when it's shipping because it goes to my office. I work out in the field and from home quite a bit and don't want it sitting around in the office for a long time.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Mar 15, 2016)

Just received a tracking notice from FedEx. Kind of bummed that there is nothing to make up for the delayed shipping (2 weeks delayed) especially considering that they previously sent out a bonus for the exact same issue.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2016)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> Just received a tracking notice from FedEx. Kind of bummed that there is nothing to make up for the delayed shipping (2 weeks delayed) especially considering that they previously sent out a bonus for the exact same issue.


last time it was probably on them. this time probably on the vendor. i know it doesnt help the end customer.


----------



## Mnky (Mar 16, 2016)

So mine arrived today.

With the bag- there's a card that says 'the diver, our signature logo, is embossed on each bag as a reminder that the best things in life don't come from waiting around, but diving right in.' I don't see an embossed logo. Am I overlooking it?


----------



## MET (Mar 16, 2016)

Mnky said:


> Mnky, on 16 Mar 2016 - 5:42 PM, said:
> So mine arrived today.
> 
> With the bag- there's a card that says 'the diver, our signature logo, is embossed on each bag as a reminder that the best things in life don't come from waiting around, but diving right in.' I don't see an embossed logo. Am I overlooking it?


No embossed logo on mine.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 16, 2016)

no logo on mine either


----------



## sakura33 (Mar 16, 2016)

I get what I read here and on MSA confused sometimes but someone posted-on guessing MSA?- that they reached out to the company about the logo and since our bag is "custom for the box" it doesn't include it.


----------



## s112095 (Mar 16, 2016)

I finally got my box. I like everything but got the gold bracelet. I have no gold jewelry so it's not the best fit for me. I feel like I'm complaining too much about it but they need to work on their shipping/sending issues.


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 17, 2016)

@Reija  Mine had a piece of leather with the embossed logo glued to the inside of the bag (sort of slapped on as an afterthought)...


----------



## aihutch (Mar 17, 2016)

My bag didn't have the logo embossed, same with my sisters.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 17, 2016)

Stella A said:


> @Reija  Mine had a piece of leather with the embossed logo glued to the inside of the bag (sort of slapped on as an afterthought)...


I looked through mine again and I see the same piece of letter on the side. I can't see anything embossed on it though, maybe something is barely there but really hard to see.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 17, 2016)

Oh for f&amp;$k sakes. Finally got the box today and the bracelet is missing. I always unpack the box and then look at the pamphlet. After I got done unpacking I was like, huh, something feels like it's missing...sure enough!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 18, 2016)

That's a real bummer @@Krystyn Lowe


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Mar 18, 2016)

Mine came today too. I had the same thought about the embossed logo and even looked over the bag looking for it! Like if you're not going to include it then don't add a tag telling me that it was included. I do have the logo on the interior. But the bag is a nice length and it's a nice size for me since I mostly have giant mom sized bags. LOL


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 18, 2016)

Wearing the jules smith bracelet with the lele sadoughi necklace from last year's PSMH resort box.  I actually like them together!  I was worried it would feel too matchy matchy but I think it works.  The other bracelet is gorjana from rocksbox because I am a giant walking sub box ad


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 18, 2016)

Looks nice @@lauradiniwilk! Thanks for posting! I had forgotten about that necklace. Will need to pull it out since I got the same silver bracelet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 18, 2016)

I got my box Wednesday and am really happy with it. I got the bracelet in gold (yes!) and the shadow stick in marble - which is like a charcoal grey. I would have been happy with any shadow but the light blue shade.

I wonder what's in store for summer?


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Mar 21, 2016)

I did finally get my box (it was expedited via Fed Ex).  I'm not in love.  The bag really just does not work for me. I can't wear it cross body (partly because of my height and mostly because of my weight...that's not RZ's fault though).  But it just looks kind of silly on me.  Just too small (and definitely brown...not caramel). 

I was thinking I might sell it on Ebay but it seems they aren't a hot commodity over there...lol. 

When I add up the prices in "my" amounts (those that I'd be willing to pay for items) I just don't get the value if the bag doesn't work.  Sigh.  Not sure I'll keep this subscription if the hero doesn't dazzle next time.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 22, 2016)

A couple of my twitter friends were really unhappy with the bag color too...do you guys think they sent out different shades of the bag or is caramel just a bad description?  BOS apparently told them both that the color was custom made for the box.  Looking at instagram I can't tell if the colors or different or if it's just a trick of the light/filter.


----------



## MET (Mar 22, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> lauradiniwilk, on 22 Mar 2016 - 1:36 PM, said:A couple of my twitter friends were really unhappy with the bag color too...do you guys think they sent out different shades of the bag or is caramel just a bad description?  BOS apparently told them both that the color was custom made for the box.  Looking at instagram I can't tell if the colors or different or if it's just a trick of the light/filter.


I think the colors are different. When the picture first came out it was definitely much lighter - IMO it was the classic Hermes bag color not the brown received. Definitely would have loved it in the lighter shade but it's still cute (granted I haven't used it yet and may bump it to Fall).


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 22, 2016)

I think the bag is so ugly in person, it just doesn't look well made and the leather feels cheap to me, the color is the real disappointment though. It looked much richer and caramel colored everywhere. It's just an ugly brown, imo. If it had the branded label it may look a bit more put together, mine was one of the late ones and has no label anywhere, inside or out. Based on this, I wouldn't purchase from the co. Who made it. Idk, I'm just grumpy. Such a bummer.


----------



## MarieS (Mar 23, 2016)

I was one of those with the late but expedited box. I really like the bag. Good neutral color, buttery soft leather, very cute. In fact, I have two folks that want it if I don't. It's a good out to dinner size. I got a gold bracelet and that's what I wanted. I got the dark green shadow, perfect for brown eyes. Really pleased with everything.

Still liking this bid.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 24, 2016)

MarieS said:


> I was one of those with the late but expedited box. I really like the bag. Good neutral color, buttery soft leather, very cute. In fact, I have two folks that want it if I don't. It's a good out to dinner size. I got a gold bracelet and that's what I wanted. I got the dark green shadow, perfect for brown eyes. Really pleased with everything.
> 
> Still liking this bid.


I'm guessing you could trade/buy on eBay for your friends. There are tons out there for them from what I am reading. I love mine too.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Mar 26, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Wearing the jules smith bracelet with the lele sadoughi necklace from last year's PSMH resort box. I actually like them together! I was worried it would feel too matchy matchy but I think it works. The other bracelet is gorjana from rocksbox because I am a giant walking sub box ad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You made the Zoe Report giveaway email! I thought the one pic popping up looked familiar. Yay!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 27, 2016)

They asked me to use the pic and I was waiting for it to show up in my mailbox but I must have unsubscribed from the Zoe report! Can someone forward it to me? PM for my email address. @


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 27, 2016)

So cool that the Zoe Report used your pic @@lauradiniwilk!!


----------

